
Why Blockchain Needs Kubernetes - Vmody2
https://gravitational.com/blog/why-blockchain-needs-kubernetes/
======
Vmody2
Hi all, author here. This article was a bit difficult to write as there is
much to be explored between blockchain and K8s, but I tried to synthesize the
information out there into a coherent narrative. Would appreciate any
feedback, especially critical - this is somewhat of a thought-piece!

